# mejor que en munters¡¡¡¡



## No Registrado (2 Nov 2010)

no es spam ni nada de eso, pero curioseando por la pagina de femstore veo onas de oro a 975 leuros¡¡¡ y en munters ahora mismo las venden a 1001
no penseis que me llevo comision ni nada de eso,pero esta d eputa madre
FemStore Corporation Investment Bank
mirar las pruebas







un saludo

¿que os parece?


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Nov 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Pues la que está a 975 es el elefante de Somalia, que NO se vende en Munters.
> 
> La que SÍ se vende en Munters es el Krugerrand, a 1001, como bien dices, y en la página de Femstore a 1018.
> 
> ...



te confundes tu solo hamijo ,yo digo que venden onzas mas baratas que en munters, mandales un email y preguntales a munters a cuanto recompran los elefantes, te los compraran igual que otras de igual ley
perdona pero no creo que femstore diga que vende indefinidamente una moneda que cotiza segun el oro que contiene (pon link anda,no es que no te crea, me cuesta pensar que femstore dijese eso)
en munters compran- venden mas de las que tiene anunciadas, mira las filarmonicas, no las anuncian ,pero las venden(lo se de primera mano

un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Nov 2010)

aclaro;
pienso que si femstore dijo que las vendia indefinidamente , claro indefinido significa que no dice hasta cuando, pero que puede cambiarlo cuando quiera, otra cosa es que dijese que las venia a ese precio fijo "eternamente" o "para siempre"

un saludo


----------



## Josh Cluni (2 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> mandales un email y preguntales a munters a cuanto recompran los elefantes, te los compraran igual que otras de igual ley



Alguien sabe a ciencia cierta si en Munters compran elefantes de particulares y así salimos de dudas?


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Nov 2010)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> Alguien sabe a ciencia cierta si en Munters compran elefantes de particulares y así salimos de dudas?



Yo les mande un mail hara 2 meses y me dijeron que si, al igual que tb pandas y no salen en la lista.


----------



## Josh Cluni (2 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo les mande un mail hara 2 meses y me dijeron que si, al igual que tb pandas y no salen en la lista.



Entonces el precio de compra de los elefantes iguala al de las filarmonicas/maples o es menor?

Los pandas mantienes el sobreprecio cuando los compran?


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

Lo que no van a ser los de Munters es ser tan bobos de no comprarte una onza de oro 999 porque tenga forma de moneda con un elefante...claro, que dudo que lo hagan a más del spot como hacen con Maples y demás.

De todas maneras, si les llamas por Skype te responden y te aclaran lo que quieras.


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

Tan solo es para apuntar que las onzas de oro a 975 euros son una buena oportunidad de compra en el dia de hoy, ya que el spot de hace un ratito superaba los 970 euros. O sea que el premium es minimo.

Luego la oferta de femstore por los elefantes de Somalia es muy buena.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Nov 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Si nos pones un link aquí de sitios donde se pueda vender de modo automático, y el precio, podremos darte la razón o quitártela.
> 
> Dicha información existe para el krugerrand, filarmónica (y equivalentes como el eagle, por ejemplo) en munters, pero la desconocemos para el elefante de Somalia.



A mi me dijeron que los pagaban con el mismo premium que una maple o un eagle, pena que borre el mail.

Animaros a mandarles uno a ellos y a eurogold.


----------



## Josh Cluni (2 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A mi me dijeron que los pagaban con el mismo premium que una maple o un eagle, pena que borre el mail.
> 
> Animaros a mandarles uno a ellos y a eurogold.



Recuerdas si pagaban sobreprecio al comprar los pandas?


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Nov 2010)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> Recuerdas si pagaban sobreprecio al comprar los pandas?



el mismo que el resto de monedas importantes, tipo eagles, maple, nugget,....
Eso si, a mi modo de ver, si vas a vender un panda, quizas sea mejor ebay o entre foreros, pues yo creo que los pandas llevan ese extra de plus a ser de produccion limitada.

Por otro lado, he visto que se habla de oro en este post, pero nadie comenta la plata, mas barata que en anlagegold.

filarmonica femstore: 20 €
filarmonica anlagegold: 20,40 €

maple femstore: 19,80 €
maple anlagegold: 20,50 €

En la maple, estariamos comprando casi un 4% mas barato que en alemania, lo cual me parece cojonudo a decir verdad.


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Si nos pones un link aquí de sitios donde se pueda vender de modo automático, y el precio, podremos darte la razón o quitártela.
> 
> Dicha información existe para el krugerrand, filarmónica (y equivalentes como el eagle, por ejemplo) en munters, pero la desconocemos para el elefante de Somalia.



Hoygaaaaa! Que yo nunca hable de reventa. Tan solo he escrito que pagar un premium de menos del 0,5% por una onza de oro con recogida en Madrid, no esta nada mal.

Ojala, todo el mundo pudiera comprar metales con premiums tan reducidos.


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> el mismo que el resto de monedas importantes, tipo eagles, maple, nugget,....
> Eso si, a mi modo de ver, si vas a vender un panda, quizas sea mejor ebay o entre foreros, pues yo creo que los pandas llevan ese extra de plus a ser de produccion limitada.
> 
> Por otro lado, he visto que se habla de oro en este post, pero nadie comenta la plata, mas barata que en anlagegold.
> ...



Si femstore vende las onzas de plata pura a estos precios (importe total) en verdad tienen un precio cojonudo. Quiero pensar que no hay otros gastos ocultos, como IVA no incluido, etc. Pero le voy a otorgar el beneficio de la duda, supongo que si vendera al precio ofertado en su pagina web.

Bullion : FemStore Corporation Investment Bank

Ojala muchos foreros os podais beneficiar de esta oferta. Merece la pena.

OJO. Esto no es SPAM, NI RECIBO NINGUNA COMISION. PERO PARA PONER PAGINAS WEB DE ALEMANIA, ES MEJOR PONERLAS DE MADRID SI ADEMAS SON MAS COMPETITIVAS.

Nunca he hecho tratos con femstore, ni es santo de mi devocion debido a la vehemencia de muchos de sus comentarios, pero si puede vender a estos precios, en este foro os deberiais poder beneficiar.

Te felicito, femstore.


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> El que usted no haya hablado nunca de reventa no hace desaparecer el problema: si compramos algo a un precio (por bueno que sea) pero no tenemos garantizado un precio mínimo de recompra, tenemos un problema bien gordo.
> 
> En fin, que me siento algo incómodo al tener que insistir en el mismo punto: no podemos saber si el precio de venta es bueno si no conocemos:
> 
> ...



Coño, estamos hablando de una onza de oro puro, no de un producto de los chinos de un euro.

Te pagaran por el precio de ese oro, como minimo. Incluso podria haber compradores que lo prefieran al krugerrand, al ser el elefante una onza de oro puro .9999, frente al kruger, que es oro de aleacion.

Pero las onzas bullion comunes, las suelen pagar con una minima diferencia sobre el spot. Insisto que a este precio no esta nada mal.


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Use usted la interjección que más oportuna estime, pero hasta que no ponga aquí un link (u otro medio de prueba) que nos demuestre que la recompra del elefante es automática, y su precio, no podremos concluir nada.
> 
> De lo de preferir oro puro a oro aleado (para los novatos: el krugerrand tiene exactamente la misma cantidad de oro que el elefante, más cobre para hacerlo más resistente; esto es, pesa más) me abstengo de hacer comentarios, más que nada, por elemental prudencia y por educación, sobre todo. ¿Se ha pensado usted que los foreros son gilipollas, tal vez?



Comencemos por el final.

En este foro en el que participan miles de personas, supongo que habra genios y tambien habra gilipollas y que cada cual se encuadre donde mejor le parezca.

Lo de preferir oro puro a aleado no es ninguna tonteria. Para un profesional o un inversor avezado, le puede dar lo mismo tener un maple que un Kruger, ya que ambas piezas tienen reventa inmediata y son conocidas mundialmente.

Pero para los que comienzan...nada de eso. Yo presencie una compraventa en una numismatica, en la que a un comprador le dieron a elegir entre varias onzas a un precio similar y elegio el maple...porque segun el era la que mas brillaba y la que le parecia mas amarilla.

Puede haber compradores a los que no les guste el tono mas rojizo del Kruger, si han de elegir una pieza, al estar en aleacion con cobre.

No hay que pensar que es una tonteria que un comprador prefiera una pieza de oro puro .9999 antes que una de oro.917, es sencillamente una cuestion de gustos, para quien no puede adquirir demasiadas piezas o le gusta el oro realmente puro.

Particularmente, en bullion prefiero los pandas en oro o los maples a los krugerrands. Me gustan mas las monedas de oro puro que las de oro en aleacion en inversion bullion. Pero puedo comprender que los krugers tengan su publico y un amplisimo mercado, y que si los has de transportar son monedas mas resistentes a los golpes y al desgaste.

Ahora bien todo es cuestion de precios: pero a igual precio, prefiero las piezas citadas.

Tambien en la plata, las maples tienen su publico. Hay acumuladores de Silver Maples .9999 que las prefieren a otras monedas bullion que no tienen tal grado de pureza y solo llegan a .999. Son, sin duda, las onzas bullion mas brillantes.

Luego, no te cortes y haz los comentarios que te vengan en gana. Yo ya te he expuesto mi enfoque.

De todas formas, no estaria nada mal hacer una encuesta al publico y mostrarle monedas bullion de oro puro y de oro en aleacion y preguntarles cual es su moneda preferida por formato y color.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Nov 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> No hace falta hacer ninguna encuesta: el krugerrand es la moneda bullion de oro de una onza de más difusión internacional, negociada en todas partes. Poco importa la opinión del gran público en cuanto a si es más bonito un yate de tal marca o de cual marca: lo que importa es la opinión de los compradores habituales de yates. Con el bullion es lo mismo: el resultado de la encuesta que interesa ya lo tiene usted consultando cuáles son las monedas más negociadas.
> 
> Ya que me invita usted a opinar libremente, me choca que primero use usted el argumento de la pureza del oro (callándose que la cantidad de oro del krugerrand es exactamente la misma), y después cambie el argumento al brillo de la moneda.
> 
> ...



Yo, prefiero una maple, un panda, un nugget o una filarmonica que un krugger o un eagle. No se porque, pero prefiero algo puro que algo aleado. Es mi forma de pensar y ver las cosas, no discuto otro que opine lo contrario.

He mandado un mail a munters sobre los elefantes, en cuanto me respondan, lo posteado y salimos de dudas a dia de hoy.


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Nov 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> No hace falta hacer ninguna encuesta: el krugerrand es la moneda bullion de oro de una onza de más difusión internacional, negociada en todas partes. Poco importa la opinión del gran público en cuanto a si es más bonito un yate de tal marca o de cual marca: lo que importa es la opinión de los compradores habituales de yates. Con el bullion es lo mismo: el resultado de la encuesta que interesa ya lo tiene usted consultando cuáles son las monedas más negociadas.
> 
> Ya que me invita usted a opinar libremente, me choca que primero use usted el argumento de la pureza del oro (callándose que la cantidad de oro del krugerrand es exactamente la misma), y después cambie el argumento al brillo de la moneda.
> 
> Y ahora, le falta a usted decirnos dónde se compran automáticamente los elefantes de Somalia a los particulares y a qué precio, para que sepamos cuál es la mejor compra a día de hoy, si el krugerrand en Munters, o el elefante en Femstore.



Veamos...

1.- Yo nunca escribi que un kruger contenga menos cantidad de oro que otras onzas de oro puro.

2.- El kruger es la moneda de oro puro mas negociada, debido a su caracter estrictamente bullion y a que fue la moneda pionera de esta naturaleza, que se fomento para dar salida al oro de las minas sudafricanas. Otras monedas como los 50$ de una onza de oro, son bastante mas buscadas en el mercado que el krugerrand, y se pagan precios mas elevados por ellas.

Puestos a elegir monedas de aleacion, sin duda prefiero las de USA (ley .9167) a las de Sudafrica, ya que tienen mejor reventa y estan mas buscadas para coleccion si estan en buena conservacion.

3.- Hay compradores que prefieren el oro puro al oro en aleacion. El oro puro es mas brillante y mas amarillo que el oro aleado con cobre, que es mas rojizo.
En funcion de la ley, el oro tiene un color u otro. ¿Que le vamos a hacer?

Hay muchas personas a las que no les gusta comprar metales en aleacion -ni oro ni plata-, y para eso esta el mercado de los lingotes y las monedas de metales preciosos puros.

Yo prefiero infinitamente antes un panda de oro puro que un krugerrand. Primero por el formato y el diseño, y despues por el color. Ademas el panda puede potencialmente tener un valor de coleccionista al que NUNCA llegara el kruger.

4.- Respecto a la reventa de las piezas de oro, yo ya tengo donde colocarlo, no tengo que buscar en la web.

Particularmente prefiero una onza de oro de Somalia a 975 €, que no un kruger a 1.018 €, ya que...ahora bien es que yo no pienso en la reventa y esa cantidad supone un importante ahorro. Si tuviera que vender ya buscaria entonces la mejor opcion. El oro puro en moneda siempre encuentra comprador.

Ahora bien...si un comprador tiene miedo o no tiene claro a que precio se lo van a recomprar...pues que compre lo de siempre. Quiza cuando lo vaya a revender le paguen lo mismo por un kruger que por un elefante, ya que si un comercio te da condiciones de recompra...son para este momento, no hay ningun compromiso para el futuro, ya que las circunstancias en los negocios son cambiantes.


----------



## stigmesh (2 Nov 2010)

Yo tambien prefiero el oro puro.
Para oro aleado con cobre ya estan las joyas de la abuela.


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Nov 2010)

es curioso, cuando leo a cuidadin parece que estuviese leyendo a otro ,curioso.....


----------



## Octubre_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> es curioso, cuando leo a cuidadin parece que estuviese leyendo a otro ,curioso.....



Si te refieres a monster son dos personas diferentes, doy fe de ello


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> Si te refieres a monster son dos personas diferentes, doy fe de ello



no me refiero a eso

pd oye ,explica tu nick ,por favor, eso de "octubre"
gracias
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A mi me dijeron que los pagaban con el mismo premium que una maple o un eagle, pena que borre el mail.
> 
> Animaros a mandarles uno a ellos y a eurogold.




¿Podrías poner el email que te enviaron?

Les acabo de llamar. Aquí está el número para quien quiera hacerlo: +32 (0) 2/550.21.63.

La conversación ha sido la siguiente (en francés y traduzco): 

*- Quisiera pasar para venderles unas monedas de oro, y quiesiera saber cómo las pagan.

- Le voy a dar nuestra página web y allí lo podrá ver...

- Es que alguna moneda no está. Tengo un par de elefantes de Somalia que quiero vender.

-¿Elefantes de Somailia? No conozco esa moneda.

- Sí, la venden en tiendas alemanas...es de oro puro...

- Si es de oro puro se lo pagamos a 30 euros/gramo.

*
::

Y quien quiera verificar que les llame también. Os animo a hacerlo.

Recuerdo que 30 euros/gramo son 933 euros/onza.


Ya le vale al escoria de segundaresidencia de andar desinformando. A ver si le banean de una vez para siempre que por su culpa hay mucha gente que ha perdido pasta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Hoygaaaaa! Que yo nunca hable de reventa. Tan solo he escrito que pagar un premium de menos del 0,5% por una onza de oro con recogida en Madrid, no esta nada mal.
> 
> Ojala, todo el mundo pudiera comprar metales con premiums tan reducidos.



Todo el mundo, perdón sólo los veteranos (asquerosos excluidos), puede. Hable de lo que sepa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Es evidente que es eso lo que ha sugerido. Si tiene huevos, no lo negará. Si, por el contrario, es un marica sin cojones, dirá que no es eso a lo que se refería. Esperemos y veamos.



Segunda es lo segundo (que rima más buena), ya lo demostramos hace años...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo, prefiero una maple, un panda, un nugget o una filarmonica que un krugger o un eagle. No se porque, pero prefiero algo puro que algo aleado. Es mi forma de pensar y ver las cosas, no discuto otro que opine lo contrario.
> 
> He mandado un mail a munters sobre los elefantes, en cuanto me respondan, lo posteado y salimos de dudas a dia de hoy.



Otro bobo opinando. Los eagles son de oro puro. Se nota que no has visto uno en tu vida, y que los confundes con las Liberty Head o las St Gaudens.

Edito: Para añadir que no es cierto. Confusión con los búfalos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Podrías poner el email que te enviaron?
> 
> Les acabo de llamar. Aquí está el número para quien quiera hacerlo: +32 (0) 2/550.21.63.
> 
> ...



En cuanto me respondan al mail lo posteo, a mi me la pica si la pagan a spot, spot+premium o menos que el spot, pero por estar informados.

Espero que no tarden mucho en responder, sino en un par de dias les llamo, en ingles, que de frances yo poco/nada.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otro bobo opinando. Los eagles son de oro puro. Se nota que no has visto uno en tu vida, y que los confundes con las Liberty Head o las St Gaudens.




Pa bobo tu, que ya lo sabe el foro, encima ni puta idea tienes de las monedas:

American Gold Eagle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ale, LEE listillo.

Specifications
*
Each of the four sizes contains 91.67% gold (22 karat), 3% silver, and 5.33% copper.*

1/10 troy oz coin
Diameter: 16.50 mm
Thickness: 1.19 mm
Gross weight: 0.1091 troy oz (3.393 g)
Face value: $5
1/4 troy oz coin
Diameter: 22 mm
Thickness: 1.83 mm
Gross weight: 0.2727 troy oz (8.483 g)
Face value: $10
1/2 troy oz coin
Diameter: 27 mm
Thickness: 2.24 mm
Gross weight: 0.5454 troy oz (16.965 g)
Face value: $25
1 troy oz coin
Diameter: 32.70 mm
Thickness: 2.87 mm
Gross weight: 1.0909 troy oz (33.930 g)
Face value: $50


----------



## Renovatio (2 Nov 2010)

stigmesh dijo:


> Yo tambien prefiero el oro puro.
> Para oro aleado con cobre ya estan las joyas de la abuela.



Pues a mi con diferencia la moneda que mas me sigue gustando es el kruger, y en peques mis queridas Latin Union, claro. Soy mucho de tocar 

Para el par que se pregunta (y los que me consta que lo hacen pero no lo escriben) por dónde anda Femstore, es difícil que se vuelva a pasar por el foro, por consejo de su abogado, y no entro en mas detalles por que no los sé.

Sobre su location actual, mañana aterriza en la Coin Show de Pekín. 

Yo he vendido varios elefantes a particulares, y por mi experiencia propia diré que lo normal cuando se quiere revender algo es que la mejor opción SIEMPRE es acudir al vendedor original, mis clientes me preguntarían a mi, los que hayan comprado a Fem, que le dejen un email. 

Aún asi, desde hace meses observo muchísimo interés en los elefantes de Somalia, tanto a favor como en contra... Digo yo, si es el primer año que Emporium Hamburg los fabrica, lo normal es que aún no tengan un mercado hecho no? Habrá que esperar. Al final, como casi todo en la vida, diversificar es la clave. Maples de oro yes, Pandas hai, Krugers ya, y elefantes? pues no sé, pero como decimos por aqui poniendo acento de pueblo, "uno pa tener" es lo suyo, no sea que en el 2015 esté a spot +8% xDDD

My 2 cents, claro.

Saludos, que me espera un avión ;-)
Ren.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otro bobo opinando. Los eagles son de oro puro. Se nota que no has visto uno en tu vida, y que los confundes con las Liberty Head o las St Gaudens.




Venga, de una tienda alemana, como hallas comprado muchas eagles de 999 el que te las vendio tiene que estar dando botes de alegria, so paleto ::::::

1 oz Gold Eagle verschiedene Jahrgänge, EUR 1022.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicher...

1 oz Gold Eagle verschiedene Jahrgänge


50 US Dollar, 32,7 mm, *1 oz, 33,930 g. Gold (916/1.000)*, verschiedene Jahrgänge

Abbildungsbeispiel - verschiedene Jahrgänge
Details	
Artikelnummer:	118111
Artikelkategorie:	Goldmünzen
Gewicht in Gramm:	31,100
*Goldgehalt:	917/1.000*
Liefertage:	10-14 Werktage


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Veamos...
> 
> 1.- Yo nunca escribi que un kruger contenga menos cantidad de oro que otras onzas de oro puro.
> 
> ...



Es una pena que se olvidase de todos esos argumentos sobre la ley y la pureza cuando hablaba de pakillos. Ya indiqué entonces que los pakillos no llegaban a la ley de bullion financiero (de al menos 900 milésimas) y por allí están sus diátribas diciendo que era plata y que daba igual. Por debajo de ley 900 no da igual, por encima sí.



Fantasmón dijo:


> 4.- Respecto a la reventa de las piezas de oro, yo ya tengo donde colocarlo, no tengo que buscar en la web.



¿Y por qué no lo dice? ¿Qué ocurre? ¿No tienen capacidad para absorber las ventas del foro?

Aquí los demás aportamos links e informaciones externas. Usted sólo es un bocas. A los foreros les importa una mierda que usted sepa donde vender los elefantes.Les interesa saberlo a ellos. 

Yo voy a decir lo que sé. No conozco ningún lugar donde compren elefantes más que al peso de chatarra de oro. Si sabe de un lugar donde pagan más, dígalo. Por cierto, femstore tampoco lo sabe...



Fantasmón dijo:


> Particularmente prefiero una onza de oro de Somalia a 975 €, que no un kruger a 1.018 €, ya que...ahora bien es que yo no pienso en la reventa y esa cantidad supone un importante ahorro. Si tuviera que vender ya buscaria entonces la mejor opcion. El oro puro en moneda siempre encuentra comprador.



Y el Krugerrand es el que se vende aún más fácilmente. 

Os voy a contar una anécdota. Hace unos meses estaba por Londres. Me llevé alguna moneda para vender, pues es más rentable que cambiar divisas. En una tienda donde entré a preguntar el precio, entro un turista checo en busca de monedas. Pedía krugerrands en preferencia. En la tienda no tenían, y, con el permiso del numis, le ofrecí un par que llevaba. Me los compró allí mismo. ¿Creéis que hubiese hecho lo mismo con elefantes?



Fantasmón dijo:


> Ahora bien...si un comprador tiene miedo o no tiene claro a que precio se lo van a recomprar...pues que compre lo de siempre. Quiza cuando lo vaya a revender le paguen lo mismo por un kruger que por un elefante, ya que si un comercio te da condiciones de recompra...son para este momento, no hay ningun compromiso para el futuro, ya que las circunstancias en los negocios son cambiantes.



Ya le conocemos bastante para saber que no es tonto y que es un mentiroso y un manipulador barato. Evidentemente JAMÁS NADIE pagará lo mismo por un elefante que por un kruger. Decir algo así denota gran ignorancia o gran mala fe.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Venga, de una tienda alemana, como hallas comprado muchas eagles de 999 el que te las vendio tiene que estar dando botes de alegria, so paleto ::::::
> 
> 1 oz Gold Eagle verschiedene Jahrgänge, EUR 1022.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicher...
> 
> ...



Cierto. Los confundí con los búfalos.

¿A quien dices que le he vendido Eagles so memo?


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cierto. Los confundí con los búfalos.
> 
> ¿A quien dices que le he vendido Eagles so memo?



A nadie, digo que quien te los vendio como .999 seguro que triunfo.... XDDD Por su autenticidad mas que nada (Como has visto tanto es porque los has tenido en las manos)

Bueno, vamos progresando, por lo menos admite un error.....


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Evidentemente JAMÁS NADIE pagará lo mismo por un elefante que por un kruger. Decir algo así denota gran ignorancia o gran mala fe.



Por una vez estoy de acuerdo en algo, hoy x hoy quizas no se page lo mismo por uno que por otro, pues esta claro que los elefantes llevan 2 años y el kruger una vida.

Eso si, supongo que con el paso de los años y siempre que no pase nada importante en un pais u otro, supongo que se tenderan a igualar al igual que pasa con las actuales filarmonicas, maples, pandas, nuggets,...

Yo creo que dentro de 10 años seguro que valdran lo mismo, salvo que pete la concesion de fabricacion de elefantes, lo cual incluso quizas haria que subieran de precio los que hay debido a su coleccionismo y tirada.

En fin, el tiempo lo dira todo....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> En cuanto me respondan al mail lo posteo, a mi me la pica si la pagan a spot, spot+premium o menos que el spot, pero por estar informados.
> 
> Espero que no tarden mucho en responder, sino en un par de dias les llamo, en ingles, que de frances yo poco/nada.



¿Y por qué no les llamas ahora? A mi me han dicho a 30 euros el gramo, es decir a spot menos 3,1%, a ver si por tu voz bonita te ofrecen algo más...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A nadie, digo que quien te los vendio como .999 seguro que triunfo.... XDDD Por su autenticidad mas que nada (Como has visto tanto es porque los has tenido en las manos)
> 
> Bueno, vamos progresando, por lo menos admite un error.....



Si, si tengo, no te preocupes por mi. Compré una onza de oro y la moneda tiene una onza de oro puro. 

Yo siempre admito mis errores, en este caso lapsus, no como otros.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no les llamas ahora? A mi me han dicho a 30 euros el gramo, es decir a spot menos 3,1%, a ver si por tu voz bonita te ofrecen algo más...



Quita quita, si en vez de hombre viejos pusieran tias buenas de 20 y algo, les llamaba todos los dias xDDD


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Nov 2010)

¿Hablaban de preferencias entre el oro puro y el aleado?

Pónganle a un comprador al mismo precio un Krugerrand y al lado un paquidermo trompudo a ver qué prefiere.

Si algo que tiene la misma cantidad de oro vale menos en el mercado es porque tiene peor salida, dejen de hacerse la picha un lío, cómprenlo si quieren pero avisen a los novatos que les va a ser más difícil colocarlo que un Kruger o un Maple.

En la tienda esa de fem llevan a ese precio fijo desde hace dos semanas por lo menos. ¿No será que tienen un stock bestial de paquidermos y que quieren quitárselos de encima?

Piensen en el precio, pregúntensen por qué algo cuesta X y otra cosa X+y antes de comprar. A veces vas a una tienda y encuentras un alimento más barato de lo normal, ¿significa que el alimento no se pueda comprar? no, pero es posible que la fecha de caducidad esté a punto de vencer o que el producto no tenga la misma calidad que otras marcas o que tenga algún defecto de fabricación o cualquier otro handicap que se les ocurra.

Utilicen la cabeza señores, esos paquidermos tienen mejor precio para tentar al comprador y culminar la venta. Eso tiene la contrapartida de que el pringao que los compre va a tener que sudar tinta si algun día quiere deshacerse de su elefantito a un precio justo.

Por cierto, muy mal secondhome por utilizar publicidad engañosa en el título del hilo, hasta que no sepamos a cuánto venden los paquidermos todas las monedas bullion que salen en munster son más baratas que en la tienda de fem.


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> es curioso, cuando leo a cuidadin parece que estuviese leyendo a otro ,curioso.....





cuidadin dijo:


> Es evidente que es eso lo que ha sugerido. Si tiene huevos, no lo negará. Si, por el contrario, es un marica sin cojones, dirá que no es eso a lo que se refería. Esperemos y veamos.
> 
> PD: Edito: ya veo que ha negado haber lanzado la acusación velada que ha lanzado. Predecible...



Bienvenido al club de los acusados de multinick Monster por parte de secondhome, mi número de hash es 350h654754ghj57h :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bienvenido al club de los acusados de multinick Monster por parte de secondhome, mi número de hash es 350h654754ghj57h :XX:



Os lo explico. Secondhome es un paleto y todo el que escribe con cierta corrección le suena igual. No seáis malos. No os cebéis con él. :no:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Comencemos por el final.
> 
> En este foro en el que participan miles de personas, supongo que habra genios y tambien habra gilipollas y que cada cual se encuadre donde mejor le parezca.
> 
> ...




De las onzas que tengo, las Britannia son un poco más brillantes que las Maple, aunque es cierto que no son puras.


----------



## Octubre_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> pd oye *,explica tu nick ,por favor, eso de "octubre*"
> gracias
> un saludo



¿Cual es la consigna del foro? Será en octubre

No tiene más misterio


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Utilicen la cabeza señores, esos paquidermos tienen mejor precio para tentar al comprador y culminar la venta.



Pues claro, los elefantes son más baratos porque son un producto nuevo que tiene que abrirse hueco en el mercado y lo hace vía precio, eso lo ha dicho el mismo femstore. El problema que les veo es que el ahorro supone para el comprador asumir el riesgo de que el producto fracase y perder más en la compraventa que si tirara de Krugers.

Yo personalmente no me complicaría y compraría Kruger-Maple-Filarmónica, de hecho tengo chapitas de filarmónicas.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2010)

Yo tengo una muestra de cada moneda,sin dudarlo 
LA MEJOR CON DIFERENCIA
pd
La kruger no me gusta,es fea con cojones
feo el tio de barba y fea la cabra


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Nov 2010)

Por tanto, si con relación. al valor de uso el trabajo representado por la mercancía sólo interesa cualitativamente, con relación a la magnitud del valor interesa sólo en su aspecto cuantitativo, una vez reducido a la unidad de trabajo humano puro y simple. En el primer caso, lo que interesa es la clase y calidad del trabajo; en el segundo caso, su cantidad, su duración. Y como la magnitud de valor de una mercancía sólo acusa la cantidad del trabajo encerrado en ella, en ciertas y determinadas proporciones las mercancías repre¬sentaran siempre, necesariamente, valores iguales.
Si la capacidad productiva de todos los trabajos útiles nece¬sarios para la producción de una levita, supongamos, permanece invariable, la magnitud de valor de las levitas aumentará en la medida en que aumente su cantidad. Si por ejemplo una levita re¬presenta x días de trabajo, 2 levitas representarán 2 x días de tra¬bajo, etc. Pero supóngase que el trabajo necesario para producir una levita se duplica o bien que se reduce a la mitad. En el primer caso, una levita tendrá el mismo valor que antes dos, y en el segundo caso harán falta dos levitas para formar el valor que antes tenía una, a pesar de que tanto en uno como en otro caso esta prenda sigue prestando exactamente los mismos servicios y de que el trabajo útil que encierra sigue siendo de la misma calidad. Lo que cambia es la cantidad de trabajo invertida en su producción.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Parece que ya estais enzarzados en una batalla campal. Os cuento, acabo de comprar unas onzas de plata a la tienda de femstore, como curiosidad, mi pedido es de los primeros así que es evidente que acaba de instalar un carrito de la compra nuevo.
> Segundo e importante no hay gastos ocultos y permite pagar con tarjeta, un punto muy importante, hay 5 euros de tarifa plana, al menos para pedidos pequeños.
> 
> En cuanto lo reciba os cuento, lastima de no tener ahorros sueltos para hacerme unas onzas de gold.



Hombre, hace meses que muchos foreros compramos a femstore, tampoco es que te estés jugando la vida. Lo que está por ver es que tal funciona con la tienda online.

Por cierto, confiesa que has comprado elefantes de oro XD


----------



## Ulisses (2 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ¿Hablaban de preferencias entre el oro puro y el aleado?
> 
> Pónganle a un comprador al mismo precio un Krugerrand y al lado un paquidermo trompudo a ver qué prefiere.
> 
> ...



*Así es. Nunca consigo recordar el nombre de un economista inglés que dijo:



"....en todas las partes del mundo y en cualquier tipo de mercados siempre habrá alguien que venda un producto parecido a un importe inferior. Y aquellos que solamente se fijan en el precio son sus presas naturales" 

Aunque también viene a colación aquella famosa frase de Lawrence de Arabia:

"Algunos, con tal de ahorrar, son capaces de pagar cualquier precio"*


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo tengo una muestra de cada moneda,sin dudarlo
> LA MEJOR CON DIFERENCIA
> pd
> La kruger no me gusta,es fea con cojones
> feo el tio de barba y fea la cabra



Coño, Votin, hasta te voy a dar la razón. Esa y las StGaudens las mejores aunque lleven un ligero premium. En USA se dan de tortas por ellas. Las fraccionarias se pagan aún más.


----------



## Ulisses (2 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coño, Votin, hasta te voy a dar la razón. Esa y las StGaudens las mejores aunque lleven un ligero premium. En USA se dan de tortas por ellas. Las fraccionarias se pagan aún más.



Es tarde para el amor...::

¿O es que quiere usted colocarle otros 8 escudos al spot, como en mi caso?


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coño, Votin, hasta te voy a dar la razón. Esa y las StGaudens las mejores aunque lleven un ligero premium. En USA se dan de tortas por ellas. Las fraccionarias se pagan aún más.



gracias
la primera la compre por 700 € junto con una filarmonica por 600€ gracias a ti en
ebay
AHHH!!! que grandes compras me tire gracias a ti y a tiogili,aquellos 8 escudos
por 685€,aquellos dobles excelentes por 1200€,aquellos monedones de a kilo de plata por 350 €
Ahora espero que se me rentabilicen las monedillas de 12 euros y los columnarios

PD
Tambien compre pakillos a 5 €,pero eso si en su tubo de papel original,una pasada


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Es tarde para el amor...::



Siempre tan celosón...



ulisses dijo:


> ¿O es que quiere usted colocarle otros 8 escudos al spot, como en mi caso?



Calla, calla, coño, que así no hay forma de venderlas con premium !!

Y no remuevas heridas del pasado...que además seguro que Votín no tiene ninguna Carlitros III...


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Es tarde para el amor...::
> 
> ¿O es que quiere usted colocarle otros 8 escudos al spot, como en mi caso?



Bien que te metio la chapa esa machacada de carlitos jajajajaja
no me extraña que la confundieras con 8 reales


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Nov 2010)

Cuanto mayor sea la cantidad de valor de uso mayor será, de por sí, la riqueza material: dos levitas encierran más riqueza que una. Con dos levitas pueden vestirse dos personas; con una de estas prendas una solamente, etc. Sin embargo, puede ocurrir que a me¬dida que crece la riqueza material, disminuya la magnitud de valor que representa. Estas fluctuaciones contradictorias entre si se ex¬plican por el doble carácter del trabajo. La capacidad productiva es siempre, naturalmente, capacidad productiva de trabajo útil, con¬creto. Y sólo determina, como es lógico, el grado de eficacia de una actividad productiva útil, encaminada a un fin, dentro de un período de tiempo dado. Por tanto, el trabajo útil rendirá una cantidad más o menos grande de productos según el ritmo con que aumente o disminuya su capacidad productiva. Por el contrario, los cambios operados en la capacidad productiva no afectan de suyo al trabajo que el valor representa. Como la capacidad productiva es siempre función de la forma concreta y útil del trabajo, es lógico que tan pronto como se hace caso omiso de su forma concreta, útil, no afecte para nada a éste. El mismo trabajo rinde, por tanto, durante el mismo tiempo, idéntica cantidad de valor, por mucho que cambie su capacidad productiva. En cambio, puede arrojar en el mismo tiempo cantidades distintas de valores de uso, mayores o menores según que su capacidad productiva aumente o disminuya. Como se ve, el mismo cambio operado en la capacidad productiva, por virtud del cual aumenta el rendimiento del trabajo y, por tanto, la masa de los valores de uso creados por éste, disminuye la magnitud de valor de esta masa total incrementada, siempre en el supuesto de que acorte el tiempo de trabajo necesario para su producción. Y a la inversa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> gracias
> la primera la compre por 700 € junto con una filarmonica por 600€ gracias a ti en
> ebay
> AHHH!!! que grandes compras me tire gracias a ti y a tiogili,aquellos 8 escudos
> ...



¿Gracias a mi? 

Yo, lo único que te hice fue pujarte un 8 escudos para que lo pagases 40 euros más caros :XX:

Del resto no tengo nada que ver...

¿Sigues buscando una StGaudens? Tengo una co-jo-nu-da...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bien que te metio la chapa esa machacada de carlitos jajajajaja
> no me extraña que la confundieras con 8 reales



Envidiaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....Él tiene una Carlitros III y tú nooooooo...ñe,ñeee, ñe, ñeee, ñe, ñeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, Votin, a tu héroe TioGilipeto lo encuentro con poca energía... Ya no es el que era...Esto de comer tochos durante meses acaba afectando...Y además han quedado sus vergüenzas al descubierto...Ya sabemos que te vendieron a ti los pakillos para comprarse Eagles siguiendo mis consejos...:XX:

Vaya owneo que te pegaron...y luego salías a defenderle...Eso se llama cornudo y apaleado...¡Juas!


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Gracias a mi?
> 
> Yo, lo único que te hice fue pujarte un 8 escudos para que lo pagases 40 euros más caros :XX:
> 
> ...



Claro,sin ti y tiogili no sabria que exitian esas monedas
habiendo comprado los maples y las demas monedas por debajo de los 700€ me
cuesta pagar mas 
Esperare a que se hunda el oro para luego comprar,mientras jugare con la plata
Aunque mi mejor compra se la debo a tiogilito,gracias a el compre en Chicago
un doble excelente de los reyes catolicos *unico* por tener un armiño debajo del ala del aguila
Esa moneda es mi preferida con diferencia,aunque tu como nunca has tenido
una moneda asi no sabes lo que te pierdes


----------



## VOTIN (2 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, Votin, a tu héroe TioGilipeto lo encuentro con poca energía... Ya no es el que era...Esto de comer tochos durante meses acaba afectando...Y además han quedado sus vergüenzas al descubierto...Ya sabemos que te vendieron a ti los pakillos para comprarse Eagles siguiendo mis consejos...:XX:
> 
> Vaya owneo que te pegaron...y luego salías a defenderle...Eso se llama cornudo y apaleado...¡Juas!



Yo nunca he comprado en el foro por dos motivos
1º-Porque sois muy caros
2º-Me gusta mi privacidad

Pero si he aprendido sobre el material,aunque recomiendo que el que quiera comprar barato que compre donde le dije a segundaresidencia


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo nunca he comprado en el foro por dos motivos
> 1º-Porque sois muy caros



Traduzco: "Porque no me lo puedo pagar ni en el foro ni fuera".



VOTIN dijo:


> 2º-Me gusta mi privacidad



Traduzco: "Porque soy un acojonao.



VOTIN dijo:


> Pero si he aprendido sobre el material,aunque recomiendo que el que quiera comprar barato que compre donde le dije a segundaresidencia



¿Secretitos de amantes?

Comparte jodido cabrón, que la gente del foro tiene derecho a comprar barato. Aunque seguro que es el club gayer donde te pagan con oro tus servicios (a unas 100 enculadas por onza).


----------



## Bullionista (2 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Parece que ya estais enzarzados en una batalla campal. Os cuento, acabo de comprar unas onzas de plata a la tienda de femstore, como curiosidad, mi pedido es de los primeros así que es evidente que acaba de instalar un carrito de la compra nuevo.
> Segundo e importante no hay gastos ocultos y permite pagar con tarjeta, un punto muy importante, *hay 5 euros de tarifa plana, al menos para pedidos pequeños.*
> En cuanto lo reciba os cuento, lastima de no tener ahorros sueltos para hacerme unas onzas de gold.



Hola gamusino, ¿lo de los 5 euros de tarifa plana son gastos de envío?
Es que he estado mirando la web pero no he visto los gastos de envío por ningún sitio, había que completar todo el registro para que ya saliera el precio total.


----------



## Fantasmón (3 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pa bobo tu, que ya lo sabe el foro, encima ni puta idea tienes de las monedas:
> 
> American Gold Eagle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Joder, menudo OWNED, para el forero Monster...resulta que el gacho no sabia cual era la ley de los American Gold Eagles...y eso que ya lo habia anunciado yo en un post de este mismo hilo de HACE TAN SOLO UNAS HORAS.

Eso me da a reflexionar lo siguiente:

- En muchas ocasiones el forero Monster no lee en profundidad los mensajes de los demas.

- Machaca a los demas cuando se equivocan. Los tilda de bobos, ignorantes, payasos, etc...Pero cuando sus errores son de principiante entonces tan solo son lapsus.

Cuando los demas yerran se ensaña hasta la saciedad...pero cuando el la caga hasta el cuello espera que el foro sea condescendiente.

Pues seamos condescendientes con el Monstruo, pero esperemos que el sea mas comedido con los demas. 

Ultimamente le encuentro muy nervioso. Esta muy falton e irascible. Intenta machacar de forma gratuita. Carece de argumentos y recurre intempestivamente al enfrentamiento personal, frente a la contienda dialectica.

En este foro hay gente que sabe mas y otra menos. Pero todos queremos aprender y considero que su actitud no ayuda. Ojala se relaje un poco mas.

En algun hilo estaba aletando el baneo de Segundaresidencia. ¿Por que? No le gustan las voces discordantes, pues que las ignore. Yo prefiero a los pesados o a los necios que no me caen bien, mucho antes que la censura o el baneo.

Yo considero que es algo muy positivo para todos que el forero puntodecontrol le haya corregido. No sabia la ley de una de las principales monedas bullion de oro, como el Gold Eagle de USA...y ahora supongo que ya no se le olvidara en la vida. 

Ojala le sirva a Monster de leccion y de las gracias a los demas cuando aprende de ellos, ya que en otras ocasiones quiza todos aprendamos de el.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Nov 2010)

Monster es buen chico pero ser camellero de oro en plan pobre lo tiene quemao
pero chico la vida es asi,unas veces se gana 60.000 eur en un dia y al otro dia se esta comiendo pollas.
La de pasta que hubiera ganado si todo el oro que ha vendido a 600 eur se lo hubiera guardado y lo vendiera ahora


----------



## quaver (3 Nov 2010)

Bullionista dijo:


> Hola gamusino, ¿lo de los 5 euros de tarifa plana son gastos de envío?
> Es que he estado mirando la web pero no he visto los gastos de envío por ningún sitio, había que completar todo el registro para que ya saliera el precio total.



He visto que cuando añades un producto al carrito, tienes un botón de envío estimado donde detalla el coste, además de otros dos para continuar comprando o finalizar la compra.


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Monster es buen chico pero ser camellero de oro en plan pobre lo tiene quemao
> pero chico la vida es asi,unas veces se gana 60.000 eur en un dia y al otro dia se esta comiendo pollas.
> La de pasta que hubiera ganado si todo el oro que ha vendido a 600 eur se lo hubiera guardado y lo vendiera ahora



lo que ha quedado bien claro votin es que femstore es mas barato que munters, comprar a particulares seria una loteria similar a comprar aceite de oliva virgen a granel entre particulares


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Nov 2010)

Todo trabajo es, de una parte, gasto de la fuerza humana de trabajo en el sentido fisiológico y, como tal, como trabajo humano igual o trabajo humano abstracto, forma el valor de la mercancía. Pero todo trabajo es, de otra parte, gasto de la fuerza humana de trabajo bajo una forma especial y encaminada a un fin y, como tal, como trabajo concreto y útil, produce los valores de uso.17


3. La forma del valor o valor de cambio

Las mercancías vienen al mundo bajo la forma de valores de uso u objetos materiales: hierro, tela, trigo, etc. Es su forma prosaica y natural. Sin embargo, si son mercancías es por encerrar una doble significación: la de objetos útiles y, a la par, la de materializaciones de valor. Por tanto, sólo se presentan como mercancías, sólo revisten el carácter de mercancías, cuando poseen esta doble forma: su forma natural y la forma del valor.
La objetivación de valor de las mercancías se distingue de Wittib Hurtig, la amiga de Falstaff, en que no se sabe por dónde cogerla. Cabalmente al revés de lo que ocurre con la materialidad de las mer¬cancías corpóreas, visibles y tangibles, en su valor objetivado no entra ni un átomo de materia natural. Ya podemos tomar una mercancía y darle todas las vueltas que queramos: como valor, nos encontraremos con que es siempre inaprehensible. Recordemos, sin embargo, que las mercancías sólo se materializan como valores en cuanto son expresión de la misma unidad social: trabajo humano, que, por tanto, su materialidad como valores es puramente social, y comprenderemos sin ningún esfuerzo que esa su materialidad como valores sólo puede revelarse en la relación social de unas mercancías con otras. En efecto, en nuestra investigación comenzamos estu¬diando el valor de cambio o relación de cambio de las mercancías, para descubrir, encerrado en esta relación, su valor. Ahora, no te¬nemos más remedio que retrotraernos nuevamente a esta forma o manifestación de valor.


----------



## quaver (3 Nov 2010)

¡Qué rápidos sois!

En la web de femstore ya sólo queda bullion de elefantes.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> *lo que ha quedado bien claro votin es que femstore es mas barato que munters*, comprar a particulares seria una loteria similar a comprar aceite de oliva virgen a granel entre particulares



Second, te lo voy a decir suavemente: Eres un M-E-N-T-I-R-O-S-O

¿De dónde te sacas tú que es más barato femstore? 1 Onza Kruger ayer costaba 20 Euros más caro en femstore que en munster.

Curioso que hoy no podamos comparar porque fem ya ni tan siquiera tiene Krugers :abajo:, se le deben haber acabado las 2 ó 3 monedas que tenía.

Sospechosamente paquidermos puedes comprar todos los que quieras.

Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones. ::



gamusino30 dijo:


> Correcto, si la calidad que vende es de verdad UNC conmigo ya puede contar como cliente habitual en cuanto a la plata se refiere. El tema del oro lo deberia mejorar, porque las monedas pequeñas son muy caras y feas, *en cuanto a las de onza sería entrar en debate de si elefante somalie o krugerrand. Pero la tarjeta da MUUUUCHA seguridad, la transferencia germanica ninguna*.:cook:



¿Debatir entre paquidermos trompudos o Krugerrands :8: ?

Debata debata, yo le sugiero los trompudos, compre todos los paquidermos que pueda tienen mucho más pasado, presente y futuro que la mierda de Krugerrands.

Además femstore ya no tiene stock de Krugerrands :rolleye: supongo que porque son una mierda y no los querrá vender, pero trompudos, la joya de la corona oiga, me los quitan de las manos. ::


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Nov 2010)

Todo el mundo sabe, aunque no sepa más que eso, que las mercancías poseen una forma común de valor que` contrasta de una manera muy ostensible con la abigarrada diversidad de formas na¬turales que presentan sus valores de uso: esta forma es el dinero. Ahora bien, es menester que consigamos nosotros lo que la economía burguesa no ha intentado siquiera: poner en claro la génesis de la forma dinero, para lo cual tendremos que investigar, remontándonos desde esta forma fascinadora hasta sus manifestaciones más sencillas y más humildes, el desarrollo de la expresión del valor que se en¬cierra en la relación de valor de las mercancías. Con ello, veremos, al mismo tiempo, cómo el enigma del dinero se esfuma.
La relación más simple de valor es, evidentemente, la relación de valor de una mercancía con otra concreta y distinta, cualquiera que ella sea. La relación de valor entre dos mercancías constituye, por tanto, la expresión más simple de valor de una mercancía.

A.	FORMA SIMPLE, CONCRETA 0 FORTUITA DEL VALOR

x mercancía A = y mercancía B, o bien: x mercancía A vale y mercancía B
(20 varas lienzo = 1 levita, o bien: 20 varas lienzo valen 1 levita)


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo con mis 3000 pavos imaginarios hago lo que quiero, como si me baño el trompon en oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si "abre" un debate tenga por lo menos la vergüenza de aguantarlo un par de mensajes.

Como veo que no es el caso le diré que Vd. gaste su imaginación en lo que le salga de los cojones, nadie le ha dicho lo contrario.

Le veo algo nervioso y con la piel muy fina, disfrute de sus compras reales o imaginarias y no se sulfure por nimiedades.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (3 Nov 2010)

¿Toda la plata agotada en un solo día? O todo el mundo se está empepitando como loco para comprarla o es el truco del almendruco.

Ha pasado lo mismo con el oro, solo quedan elefantes. Si querían darle publicidad a las onzas somalíes deberían haber hecho lo contrario, indicar que están agotadas mientras mantienen un stock de miles de Krugers, Maples, Eagles... Marketing básico se llama eso.

Me parece que no debería andar con tantas pruebas el amigo Fem si quiere montar un negocio tan serio como Geiger y compañía. 

Y eso que la cosa es bien sencilla: buen surtido, precios interesantes de compra/venta y rapidez en los envíos.

Le queda mucho por aprender aunque creo que al final lo conseguirá. Por falta de mercado no será.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Es el truco del almendruco, mi pedido era de los primeros y en el stock constaban mas de 4500 piezas de cada moneda.
> 
> Pero vamos, que si era una instalación de carrito de compra de prueba lo mejor habria sido dar un error en el proceso de compra en plan "pendiente de validación por parte del almacen". Pero bueno como ya digo el pago mas seguro es la tarjeta de crédito.
> 
> PD: Aún no he recibido ninguna noticia de problema de stock o retraso del pedido, a ver que pasa.



¡Tranquilo hombre! que no te vas a quedar sin tus monedas.

Aunque la tienda online sea una chapuza si no las tiene moverá Roma con Santiago para que tengas tus moneditas y lo puedas contar en el foro, así que duerme tranquilo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> ¿Toda la plata agotada en un solo día? O todo el mundo se está empepitando como loco para comprarla o es el truco del almendruco.
> 
> Ha pasado lo mismo con el oro, solo quedan elefantes. Si querían darle publicidad a las onzas somalíes deberían haber hecho lo contrario, indicar que están agotadas mientras mantienen un stock de miles de Krugers, Maples, Eagles... Marketing básico se llama eso.
> 
> ...



A mi me parece mas serio dejar lo que no se vende que manipular el stock y marcar los elefantes como agotados aun no siendo asi, prefiero la sinceridad que la manipulacion aunque asi se vea que la gente prefiere un krugger (con lo feo que es XD ) a un elefante.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (3 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A mi me parece mas serio dejar lo que no se vende que manipular el stock y marcar los elefantes como agotados aun no siendo asi, prefiero la sinceridad que la manipulacion aunque asi se vea que la gente prefiere un krugger (con lo feo que es XD ) a un elefante.




Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, puntodecontro. La seriedad y la sinceridad van de la mano, tanto en los negocios como en la vida.

El problema es que nadie se cree que vendan todo el stock (miles de unidades) en un solo día. Y qué casualidad, lo único que les queda ahora son Elefantes, coincidiendo con la apertura de este hilo. 

Sospechoso ¿no?

Y no vale la excusa de que la web está en pruebas, esas cosas en casa y con gaseosa. 

Hay que ser serios desde el principio, y si se tienen 1000 elefantes y solo 3 krugers pues no pasa nada, por algo se empieza.

Saludos.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A mi me parece mas serio dejar lo que no se vende que manipular el stock y marcar los elefantes como agotados aun no siendo asi, prefiero la sinceridad que la manipulacion aunque asi se vea que la gente prefiere un krugger (con lo feo que es XD ) a un elefante.



En otras webs cuando no tienen stock siguen poniendo el producto y te avisan que en ese momento no tienen stock. Lo que no es lógico es disponer de una cantidad elevada un día y al día siguiente no disponer de nada, veo muy difícil que haya colocado toda la plata que decís en un día, es posible, pero a mi me huele a chamusquina.

Habrá que seguir muy de cerca esos cambios repentinos de stock en la web, la transparencia hace que los clientes compren, la opacidad y falta de claridad hacen que salgan huyendo como alma que lleva el diablo.

Por otro lado la posible táctica de poner agotado los paquidermos no podría hacerlo aunque quisiera, nadie se lo iba a tragar :XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, puntodecontro. La seriedad y la sinceridad van de la mano, tanto en los negicos como en la vida.
> 
> El problema es que nadie se cree que vendan todo el stock (miles de unidades) en un solo día. Y qué casualidad, lo único que les queda ahora son Elefantes, coincidiendo con la apertura de este hilo.
> 
> ...



Igual ha entrado un loco aleman que vive en españa y ha pillao todo xDDD
Evidentemente, femstore no llega al nivel de anlagegold a nivel de stock, que estos ultimos tienen hasta 20-25.000 unidades de la misma moneda, pero tp me parece descabellado haber vendido 4500 que vi de maples en un par de dias. Como dijo, no es su negocio, el vende mas monedas de coleccion que bullion en si.

Le he mandado un mail a ver si me responde, yo ayer le pille 100 maples.

En la ultima convencion, fui a eso de las 12 a pillarle algo de bullion y no le quedaba nada, me dijo que un tio se llevo las 800 y pico que llevo para revenderlas despues.

Por cierto, acabo de leer que la FED quiere devaluar el $ un 20% mas entre otras cosas, como medida de estimulo 8::8::8::8::8
Esta tarde fiesta del oro/plata como hagan algo asi....... (aunque el € acompañara menos)


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2010)

Por cierto os aviso que segundaresidencia anda borrando y censurando los tags que no le gustan para que no se puedan leer.

La verdad es que da qué pensar: Si un tío se dedica a censurar, ocultar y eliminar unos miserables tags... ¿qué no hará con la información que dice aportar al foro? :rolleye:

Para mi después de esta actitud me ha quedado bien clarito que a este tío "le ponen" los pakillos no por la plata que llevan sino por la efigie del tío que sale en ellos. ::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

Recopilemos los mejores tags para que no se pierdan:



> .segunda hincado por fem otravez, 2ªresidencia y fantasmón son pareja, desesperados por kolokar elefantes, me namorao de fem



Está claro que empieza a tener una reputación de homogayer...

El del tag



> 2ªresidencia y fantasmón son pareja



tiene premio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Para mi después de esta actitud me ha quedado bien clarito que a este tío "le ponen" los pakillos no por la plata que llevan sino por la efigie del tío que sale en ellos. ::



Eso ya lo habíamos descubierto, y es más literal de lo que piensas.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> debe ser la ostia que en tus guardias te toquen sujetos como este para representar,lo siento de veras
> 
> el voto util en estas próximas elecciones va a ser democracia nacional



Si buscáis un poco "moromierda + segundaresidencia" veréis el racismo que escupe el sujeto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, puntodecontro. La seriedad y la sinceridad van de la mano, tanto en los negicos como en la vida.
> 
> El problema es que nadie se cree que vendan todo el stock (miles de unidades) en un solo día. Y qué casualidad, lo único que les queda ahora son Elefantes, coincidiendo con la apertura de este hilo.
> 
> ...



Lo más probable es que como el spot ha bajado y no puede competir con webs alemanas o con Munsters, pues quita las monedas de la venta...Salvo los elefantes que no tienen competencia :XX:


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Nov 2010)

hablando de elefantes...


Me he fijado que en ciode venden algo más caros los elefantes que los krugerrand.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2010)

Inversionoro dijo:


> hablando de elefantes...
> 
> 
> Me he fijado que en ciode venden algo más caros los elefantes que los krugerrand.



Los precios de Ciode son de vergüenza, así a bote pronto los krugerrands están 5% más caros que en munster.

50 Eurazos by the face para esos señores que pones de tu bolsillo si compras ahí, así hace negocios cualquiera.

Por cierto, el censor y mentiroso de segundaresidencia era el que siempre hablaba maravillas de la tienda de ciode, igual que hace ahora de la tienda de femstore.

Esto huele a chamusquina, no es normal que sus amigos vendan los trompudos con una diferencia de *72 Euracos* entre una tienda y la otra.

Aquí alguien se quiere hacer de oro, nunca mejor dicho, a costa del comprador incauto o novato.


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Los precios de Ciode son de vergüenza, así a bote pronto los krugerrands están 5% más caros que en munster.
> 
> 50 Eurazos by the face para esos señores que pones de tu bolsillo si compras ahí, así hace negocios cualquiera.
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocer que dentro de España y tiendas de cara al público es de los que mejores precio tienen o mejor dicho tenían.. (a no ser que te dedique a llamar numismático a numismático por si tienen algo a buen precio.. que siempre hay alguno que puede que venda por debajo de spot..)

Por suerte parece que cada vez hay algo más de competencia y se ven comercios con mejores precios a los de hace un par de años..


Aunque más diferencia que ciode tienes orodirect y oro-express


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2010)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que dentro de España y tiendas de cara al público es de los que mejores precio tienen o mejor dicho tenían.. (a no ser que te dedique a llamar numismático a numismático por si tienen algo a buen precio.. que siempre hay alguno que puede que venda por debajo de spot..)
> 
> Por suerte parece que cada vez hay algo más de competencia y se ven comercios con mejores precios a los de hace un par de años..
> 
> ...



Ha menudo hago seguimiento del precio de ciode y siempre suelen ir careros, que dentro de los careros es el más barato, pues no lo sé.

Comprando entre particulares te puedes ahorrar hasta 50 Euros o más por moneda y eso es una pasta gansa.

Y si no se quiere comprar a particulares porque no se conoce el género siempre se puede pedir a las tiendas de alemania mucho más baratas que las españolas.

Para los impacientes y a los que les sobra el dinero las tiendas españolas sí que son una buena opción :rolleye:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (3 Nov 2010)

No sé, yo no veo tan horrible lo de los elefantes, costando menos que el resto de monedas conocidas. No veo descabellado diversificar en el tipo de monedas en que se invierte, y así de paso tiene más gracia ver la colección que si son todo "Krugers" (a mí personalmente también me parecen feos). De igual manera que se puede tener parte en monedas más pequeñas que de 1 onza, o en algunas con premium numismático un poco mayor, como la que ha posteado Votin o la Saint Gaudens.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> No sé, yo no veo tan horrible lo de los elefantes, costando menos que el resto de monedas conocidas. No veo descabellado diversificar en el tipo de monedas en que se invierte, y así de paso tiene más gracia ver la colección que si son todo "Krugers" (a mí personalmente también me parecen feos). De igual manera que se puede tener parte en monedas más pequeñas que de 1 onza, o en algunas con premium numismático un poco mayor, como la que ha posteado Votin o la Saint Gaudens.



En efecto es bueno divesificar. Tanto unión latina, como monedas mexicanas que son las que salen mejor de precio el oro y además son reconocidas internacionalmente. Y también moneda americana clásica como los $20 y fracciones. Los elefantes los dejaría para lo último. Aunque tengan valor facial de un estado fantasma, no dejan de ser más que rounds. Son como los dinars "andorranos" de plata...Lo malo del asunto es que en vez de admitir que es como un round más y ajustar el precio correspondientemente, le ponen un valor facial de un estado de lo más estrambótico y te añaden en el precio lo que no deben. En plan de diversificar en elefantes, antes compro lingotillos UBS, por ejemplo.


----------



## Nexus 6 (3 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Aquí alguien se quiere hacer de oro, nunca mejor dicho, a costa del comprador incauto o novato.



Me considero ambas cosas, incauto y novato. A gente como yo nos hubiesen colado un elefante como "onza de oro barata" con toda facilidad. Me molestan bastante estas turbias estrategias, así como también que en mi foro favorito haya individuos haciéndoles spam. Tomando el pelo a sus posibles clientes perderán más que si diesen información honesta y veraz. Mañana mismo suscribo 800 "packs de inversión".


Que vendan las cosas como lo que son y se dejen de mierdas. Muchas gracias a los foreros que dan buena información para que podamos aprender.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Nov 2010)

Nexus 6 dijo:


> Me considero ambas cosas, incauto y novato. A gente como yo nos hubiesen colado un elefante como "onza de oro barata" con toda facilidad. Me molestan bastante estas turbias estrategias, así como también que en mi foro favorito haya individuos haciéndoles spam. Tomando el pelo a sus posibles clientes perderán más que si diesen información honesta y veraz. Mañana mismo suscribo 800 "packs de inversión".
> 
> 
> Que vendan las cosas como lo que son y se dejen de mierdas. Muchas gracias a los foreros que dan buena información para que podamos aprender.



Hasta nos quieren callar con denuncias!!

¡Juas!

Aquí no nos calla ni Dios.


----------



## Fantasmón (4 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En efecto es bueno divesificar. Tanto unión latina, como monedas mexicanas que son las que salen mejor de precio el oro y además son reconocidas internacionalmente. Y también moneda americana clásica como los $20 y fracciones. Los elefantes los dejaría para lo último. Aunque tengan valor facial de un estado fantasma, no dejan de ser más que rounds. Son como los *dinars* "andorranos" de plata...Lo malo del asunto es que en vez de admitir que es como un round más y ajustar el precio correspondientemente, le ponen un valor facial de un estado de lo más estrambótico y te añaden en el precio lo que no deben. En plan de diversificar en elefantes, antes compro lingotillos UBS, por ejemplo.



Las moneda andorrana no es el "dinar" sino el "diner".

Dinar: Dinar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Diner: Moneda andorrana - Viquipèdia

Yo tambien prefiero unos minilingotes de UBS o de CS antes que una onza de plata de andorra, si son de igual peso. Pero hemos de reconocer que son bastante mas caros en el mercado dichos lingotes que las bullion andorranas, que suelen tener precios bastante contenidos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Las moneda andorrana no es el "dinar" sino el "diner".
> 
> Dinar: Dinar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



¡Juas! ¿No encuentras nada mejor?

Typo a-->e No te hagas pajas mentales.

Ja saps..."Els diners i els collons per les ocasions" 

Aunque no tengas ni unos ni otros, no te preocupes que te nominaremos para el Nobel de Literatura.

Todos entendemos tu frustración intelectual. Con una carrera de Derecho que es de lo más light, ni en tu vida has sacado oposiciones, ni tienes estudios de master o doctorado. Y lo que te faltaba...alabado por la excelsa opinión de secondhome...Que patético. Consuélate. Al menos sabes algo de chapas. 

Entiendo tu crisis existencial. Te sentías rehabilitado con tus negocios pasapiseriles....hasta que te pilló la burbuja...Ahora ya no puedes ni siquiera chulear de gran emprendedor. Ahora tu dieta se reduce a comer tochos cada día. :XX:


----------



## Fantasmón (4 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¡Juas! ¿No encuentras nada mejor?
> 
> Typo a-->e No te hagas pajas mentales.
> 
> ...



Monstruo...¿y por que te jode tanto que te corrijan?

Si escribes multitud de errores, estos deben ser corregidos, ya que si no, el error puede expandirse a una multitud de foreros.

Si tu te dedicas a la venta de moneda bullion, deberias saber la denominacion de las monedas y sus valores faciales. Digo yo.

Si vendes monedas de oro...es evidente que deberias saberte las leyes del metal. Coño, si no te sabias la ley ni de un Gold Eagle.

Ya no espero que sepas la diferencia entre una Ley y un Decreto Ley, o que sepas que es juridicamente una estafa...pero es que si no, expandiremos la mierda por todo el foro.

Cuando te sientes atacada aludes a temas personales que tu ignoras y esperas que los demas confirmen o desmientan. Pues te puedes ir a freir esparragos. Yo escribo sobre el foro, no sobre si te encanta que un negro te sodomice por las noches porque tu papa abuso de ti tras tu Primera Comunion. Eso no me importa.

Considero que ha de haber unas reglas de juego. Lo mejor es que no aludamos a temas personales. Estoy lo suficientemente satisfecho de mi vida y mis exitos laborales y profesionales. No necesito que un vendemonedas de tres al cuarto se meta conmigo a nivel personal.

Yo no me voy a meter con tu vida mas alla de los comentarios de este foro. Si consideras que debes leerme la cartilla por el contenido de mis comentarios, pues sientete libre de hacerlo.

POR MI PARTE VOY A INTENTAR ELUDIR TEMAS PERSONALES. CONSIDERO QUE NO APORTAN NADA POSITIVO.

Y no es que me raje, pero insisto en que no lleva a ninguna parte.

Siento que te sientas acosado, pero es que tu intentas apabullar, cuando en ocasiones cometes cagadas que son monumentales.

Buenas noches y sueña con los angelitos, Monstruo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monstruo...¿y por que te jode tanto que te corrijan?
> 
> Si escribes multitud de errores, estos deben ser corregidos, ya que si no, el error puede expandirse a una multitud de foreros.
> 
> ...




Mira, chaval, tus obsesiones evidentemente tienen un origen. Y el origen son tus frustraciones intelectuales y de fracasos en los negocios que son muy personales. El primero que saca temas personales eres tú. 

Yo creo que puedes aportar de forma algo más inteligente, aparte de corregir las comas. Es decisión tuya. Estás obsesionado conmigo. Eso sólo demuestra tus propias frustraciones. Ala, a pastar.


----------



## Fantasmón (4 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mira, chaval, tus obsesiones evidentemente tienen un origen. Y el origen son tus frustraciones intelectuales y de fracasos en los negocios que son muy personales. El primero que saca temas personales eres tú.
> 
> Yo creo que puedes aportar de forma algo más inteligente, aparte de corregir las comas. Es decisión tuya. Estás obsesionado conmigo. Eso sólo demuestra tus propias frustraciones. Ala, a pastar.



Cuando necesite un psicoanalista ya te llamare.

¿Sabes hacer el acento argentino?


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Nov 2010)

Bueno, informo que *Segundaresidencia ha vuelto a borrar los tags que se refieren a él*.

Si en un foro en un tema trivial es capaz de dar estos cambiazos y jugar así de sucio qué no hará en los negocios de la vida real :rolleye:

Mi felicitación al que haya escrito el tag: _2ª chupapollas borratags baboso_ porque lo ha clavado


----------



## segundaresidencia (4 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno, informo que *Segundaresidencia ha vuelto a borrar los tags que se refieren a él*.
> 
> Si en un foro en un tema trivial es capaz de dar estos cambiazos y jugar así de sucio qué no hará en los negocios de la vida real :rolleye:
> 
> Mi felicitación al que haya escrito el tag: _2ª chupapollas borratags baboso_ porque lo ha clavado



no se de que hablas :XX:


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no se de que hablas :XX:



2ª, háztelo mirar:

Primero *mientes dando información falsa* a la gente nueva diciendo que en munster es más caro comprar krugers que en femstore

Segundo, en vez de aportar información o puntos de vista al hilo *te dedicas a borrar tags y mensajes *como un niño.

Tío das pena !!

Si no tienes nada que decir por lo menos quédate callado y no enmierdes el hilo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (4 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> 2ª, háztelo mirar:
> 
> Primero *mientes dando información falsa* a la gente nueva diciendo que en munster es más caro comprar krugers que en femstore
> 
> ...



si si ,claro ,por supuesto que si :Aplauso:


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si si ,claro ,por supuesto que si :Aplauso:



Menuda vena de trollaco que te ha salido...

Si tu quieres trollear allá tú. Informo para los interesados y que cada uno saque sus conclusiones:
*
Munsters sigue hoy barriendo a las tiendas españolas, comprar en femstore 1 Maple leaf hoy cuesta 35 Eurazos más que en munster* :rolleye:

*Otra cosa que queda clara es que 2ª ha quedado como un mentiroso manipulador al abrir este hilo, todavía no hemos visto ninguna moneda que se venda en España más barata que en munster. *

Anda 2ª dedícate a trollear y a censurar los tags que no son de su agrado.

A este paso te vas a convertir en el digno sucesor de Buster.

Me pido los tag:
.2ª pringao que censura tags
.el doctor 2ª & Mr. Buster


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Menuda vena de trollaco que te ha salido...
> 
> Si tu quieres trollear allá tú. Informo para los interesados y que cada uno saque sus conclusiones:
> *
> ...



Cierto, el problema es que hoy x hoy, en femstore por 5 € te la envia a casa, que serian 40 € mas caros, y munters te has de pagar un bonito avion y perder el tiempo en ir y volver.
Yo creo que hoy x hoy, es la mejor tienda en españa con los mejores precios.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Cierto, el problema es que hoy x hoy, en femstore por 5 € te la envia a casa, que serian 40 € mas caros, y munters te has de pagar un bonito avion y perder el tiempo en ir y volver.
> Yo creo que hoy x hoy, es la mejor tienda en españa con los mejores precios.



Creo que hay gente que los trae por menos que eso...::


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que hay gente que los trae por menos que eso...::



Postea la tienda.... aqui hablamos de tiendas, no de pasaoreros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Postea la tienda.... aqui hablamos de tiendas, no de pasaoreros.




Aquí hablaremos de lo que nos dé la gana, camarada censor.

Si, también los hay de tiendas que se van a comprar las monedas a Munsters para revenderlas en España. No diré cual pues tengo la información por una indiscreción.


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Aquí hablaremos de lo que nos dé la gana, camarada censor.
> 
> Si, también los hay de tiendas que se van a comprar las monedas a Munsters para revenderlas en España. No diré cual pues tengo la información por una indiscreción.



Pues entonces el camarada censor es usted, no yo, que no quiere compartir la informacion ienso:

Por cierto, un forero vende en el hilo mas barato que femstore, al precio de munster exactamente, para que luego digan que defiendo a unos u otros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues entonces el camarada censor es usted, no yo, que no quiere compartir la informacion ienso:
> 
> Por cierto, un forero vende en el hilo mas barato que femstore, al precio de munster exactamente, para que luego digan que defiendo a unos u otros.



Sí, yo incluso los he visto que venden por debajo de Munsters...

Sólo comparto la información que es mía.


----------



## gamusino30 (5 Nov 2010)

Cierto es que la relación 20 varas de lienzo = 1 levita o 20 varas de lienzo valen 1 levita lleva implícita la forma inversa: 1 levita = 20 varas de lienzo o 1 levita vale 20 varas de lienzo. Pero, en realidad, lo que se hace aquí es invertir los términos de la igualdad para expresar el valor de la levita de un modo relativo; al hacerlo, el lienzo cede a la levita su puesto de equivalente. Por tanto, una misma mercancía no puede asumir al mismo tiempo ambas formas en la misma expre¬sión de valor. Estas formas se excluyen la una a la otra como los dos polos o los dos extremos de una línea.
El que una mercancía revista la forma relativa del valor o la forma opuesta, la de equivalente, depende exclusivamente de la posi¬ción que esa mercancía ocupe dentro de la expresión de valor en un
momento dado, es decir, de que sea la mercancía cuyo valor se expresa o aquella en que se expresa este valor.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Podrías poner el email que te enviaron?
> 
> Les acabo de llamar. Aquí está el número para quien quiera hacerlo: +32 (0) 2/550.21.63.
> 
> ...





puntodecontrol dijo:


> *En cuanto me respondan al mail lo posteo,* a mi me la pica si la pagan a spot, spot+premium o menos que el spot, pero por estar informados.
> 
> Espero que no tarden mucho en responder, sino en un par de dias les llamo, en ingles, que de frances yo poco/nada.




Seguimos esperando la respuesta a tu email a Munsters...


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Seguimos esperando la respuesta a tu email a Munsters...



Si respondieran.....

El lunes les llamo pero estos gañanes aun no han respondido.

Se lo voy a enviar a eurogold a ver que dicen estos otros.


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si respondieran.....
> 
> El lunes les llamo pero estos gañanes aun no han respondido.
> 
> Se lo voy a enviar a eurogold a ver que dicen estos otros.



Me temo que te van a decir más o menos lo que a Monster... que los trompudos van al peso


----------



## juan35 (5 Nov 2010)

Mi pedido en Femstore esta pendiente, mis primeros Bullion, despues de mucho tiempo, me tire al rio. Esperemos que no sea tarde.... Los precios muy buenos, Saludos


----------



## Vedast_borrado (5 Nov 2010)

Krugerrand a 1018 euros, no es mala cosa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Creo que los recibiremos con retraso, calculo unos 10 dias mas.
> 
> De momento se ha añadido de nuevo Maple Leaf y Filarmonica (un 15% + caro)
> 
> a 23 la pieza.



En Alemania siguen por debajo de 22:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien

Pero ahora mismo son más interesantes las monedas de 12 euros...¡mientras sigan disponibles!




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A los precios actuales, sólo por la plata, son interesantes las monedas de 12 euros. Ahora mismo (joder, vaya subida ahora mismo) veo la plata en 18,88 (bonita cotización, luego en plata valen 10,10 euros. Si añadímos el 18% de IVA,nos lleva a 11,92 euros. El sobrespot que pagamos es de 18,8%.
> 
> Comparemos con el bullion internacional en Alemania. Las onzas están por encima de 21 euros, el sobre spot es superior a 11,70%.
> 
> ...


----------



## juan35 (8 Nov 2010)

Segundo pedido, siguen los buenos precios.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si respondieran.....
> 
> El lunes les llamo pero estos gañanes aun no han respondido.
> 
> Se lo voy a enviar a eurogold a ver que dicen estos otros.



¿Tampoco responden los de eurogold?

Te aseguro que sí cogen el teléfono (por si no te crees mi conversación)...


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Tampoco responden los de eurogold?
> 
> Te aseguro que sí cogen el teléfono (por si no te crees mi conversación)...



Nada, malditos bastardos.... ni unos ni otros.

Antes del verano e ir a munters, les mande mail a ambos y solo me respondio eurogold, esta vez ni eso.

Por lo visto munters tienen el mail de adorno....

Mañana a medio dia les pego un toque a ver que se cuentan de los gallifantes.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Nov 2010)

Por cierto, en femstore, con la subida de hoy, el Krugger casi al spot, solo 6 € mas caro....

A mi porque no me gusta la moneda, sino pillaba fijo alguna.


----------



## Fantasmón (8 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por cierto, en femstore, con la subida de hoy, el Krugger casi al spot, solo 6 € mas caro....
> 
> A mi porque no me gusta la moneda, sino pillaba fijo alguna.



Los maples están en femstore a 23,00 €.

En Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de están en 23,35 € + gastos de envío (45 €).


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Los maples están en femstore a 23,00 €.
> 
> En Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de están en 23,35 € + gastos de envío (45 €).



Y hace dias dias que pille las maples a 18,90 €...... se lo comente a dos foreros y me dijeron que no querian pillarlas (iba a ser un pedido grande a un distibuidor entre yo y varios amigos)
Ahora me arrepiendo de no haber pillado mas....:´(


----------



## sakeo (12 Nov 2010)

Por favor, alguien que tenga pedidos a FEMSTORE.:

es normal que tarden tanto tiempo en servir el pedido???:vomito:

Cuanto os a tardado a vosotros????:


----------



## juan35 (12 Nov 2010)

Sakeo tienes un MP


----------



## sakeo (14 Nov 2010)

Pues a ver si van dandose aire, no es de recibo tanto tiempo de espera.


----------



## juan35 (14 Nov 2010)

Yo sigo a la espera del pedido, realizado el dia 3. Seguiremos informando.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Nov 2010)

Este viernes y sabado estaban en el congreso de numismatica de burgos.

Supongo (y espero) que a partir de mañana llegen, pues yo tb espero las mias.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2010)

No se....
algunos foreros los han visto saliendo de barajas .....
por cierto hoy estaba roto el detector de metales ¿casualidad?


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A ver, yo solo digo que normal, no es. Nada mas.
> Además la tarjeta de crédito garantiza 100% la recepción del pedido o la devolución del dinero.
> 
> En mi caso era calderilla, pero en el caso de otros foreros es para ponerse nervioso, pero reitero lo dicho, *la tarjeta de crédito es garantia absoluta.
> ...



Si tu lo dices sera porque tienes la visa platino


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A ver, yo solo digo que normal, no es. Nada mas.
> Además la tarjeta de crédito garantiza 100% la recepción del pedido o la devolución del dinero.
> 
> En mi caso era calderilla, pero en el caso de otros foreros es para ponerse nervioso, pero reitero lo dicho, la tarjeta de crédito es garantia absoluta.
> ...



Yo si fuera tu le diría que ni me interesan otras onzas ni la devolución del dinero *sino el pedido que hiciste*.

*¿Soy el único que se da cuenta de que con la nueva subida del oro es más interesante devolver el dinero que entregar la mercancia?*

Si te devuelve el dinero asegurate que lo haga añadiendo la subida proporcional que ha tenido el oro desde que hiciste el pedido. El dinero que entregaste lo podías haber utilizado para comprar en otra tienda a un precio que a día de hoy ya no vas a encontrar.

Por eso te digo que lo mejor es que te entregue tu pedido y no el dinero.

Ah, y en ningún caso aceptes un bullion de segunda como son los trompudos, si pediste bullion de primera te tiene que dar bullion de primera (maple, nugget, kruger, panda, eagle)


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No si la gracia esta en que de las 4500 piezas que tenia por moneda, el stock se quedo a 0. Y ahora (la semana pasada) me ofrece otras monedas a cambio o devolución de la parte proporcional. Obviamente, a mi y a todos, nos interesa que nos entregue el pedido que pagamos hace ya 2 semanas al precio pactado. Pero nos interesa recibirlo ya, no dentro de otras 2 semanas ...
> 
> Vamos que se le han atragantado un poco los pedidos y deben estar muy ocupados contestando e-mails porque aún no tenemos respuesta.
> 
> ...



Enterate mejor

Sin la autorizacion del que te ha cobrado tu no puedes devolver el cargo
Si el que te ha cobrado con tarjeta dice que nasti de plasti,tu palmas la pasta

Si tu quieres devolver lo que pagaste tu banco debe preguntar al banco del que te cobro con tarjeta Y SI ESTE NO QUIERE NO SE DEVUELVE

Otra cosa es que tenga un seguro de pago por estafas o cosas parecidas...
Pero eso estaria por demostrar judicialmente,UN RETRASO EN LA ENTREGA DE LA MERCANCIA no da derecho a anular la compra NUNCA

USTED PALMA LA PASTA SI O SI

..............


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Nov 2010)

Ya he hablado con Carlos y me ha dixo que la mayoria de los pedidos fueron enviados los ultimos dias de la semana pasada.
Las mias las recojo en un par de dias en Madrid que ya me las tiene listas.

(Ojo, que digo lo que me ha dicho, no se si sera verdad y cumplira o no, pero conmigo por lo menos lo ha hecho y lo hace)


----------



## Garrapatez (15 Nov 2010)

Puntodecontrol, te contesto en este hilo en vez de en el de numismática para no enguarrar aquel.

A la pregunta de la firma te diré que la intención es que se actualize cada 15 minutos, coge los datos de 24hGold - Revue de Presse y genera una hoja de cálculo que he hecho desde el sitio https://sheet.zoho.com/

En realidad es un vínculo a una imagen que en teoría debe publicarse cada 15 minutos pero no sé si funcionará.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Me acaba de dar el numero de seguimiento, parece que han sido los de Correos los que no han dejado notificación.
> 
> Ahora me paso a buscarlas y os comento.
> 
> Saludos



Comentanos que me/nos interesa.


----------



## Fofernico (15 Nov 2010)

Hola,

sólo comentar que yo llevo comprando online desde finales de los '90, cuando no había amazons ni grandes tiendas sino pequeñas tiendas a las que tenías que enviar tu nº de tarjeta por email y particulares.... Y he pedido que me devolvieran el cargo unas 5 o 6 veces porque la mercancía no llegaba, y en mi banco SIEMPRE han aceptado devolverme el importe sin problemas, habiendo pasando en algunas ocasiones más de un mes desde que me hicieron un cargo. Además, 2 de esas veces la mercancía acabó llegando al cabo de muchas semanas.

De hecho, creo que hay un plazo de 15 días en que te tienen que devolver el cargo SI O SI. a partir de esos 15 días dependerá de la relación que tengas con el banco y de las ganas que tengan de ayudar.

No se cómo funcionará la norma, sólo cuento mi experiencia.

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (15 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> *Votin es muy sabio y los demás somos tontos*.
> 
> De todas formas tienes hasta 6 meses para devolver el cargo, VISA comenzara una investigación y casi siempre gana el comprador por mucho que se oponga el vendedor. La única forma de que gane el vendedor es dando datos postales falsos de devolución, pero eso es otra historia.



No ,es que he comprado mucho con Visa tanto en el extranjero como en España
ademas tambien he cobrado mucho con Visa
Tampoco nunca he tenido problemas pero eso no quiere decir que no se puedan
tener
Es una cuestion de muchos factores y de quien sea el comprador y quien el vendedor


----------



## Garrapatez (15 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Este post se lo dedico con todo mi cariño al sr. Garrapatez. Usted es muy perspicaz.
> 
> ¿¿Se imagina que había en mi paquete?? 4 trompudos si señor.
> 
> ...



Tampoco le des más vueltas, lo que importa es la plata que llevan dentro, aunque yo en particular prefiero gastarme los cuartos en algo que tenga más caché y fama internancional por eso de la facilidad a la hora de vender.

De todas formas a mi me parece una jugarreta un poco fea por parte del femstore, da la impresión de que debe tener paquidermos suficientes para hacer competencia al mismísimo circo de los hermanos Ringling y de ahí que tenga que colocarlos como sea.


----------



## Natalia_ (15 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Este post se lo dedico con todo mi cariño al sr. Garrapatez. Usted es muy perspicaz.
> 
> ¿¿Se imagina que había en mi paquete?? 4 trompudos si señor.
> 
> ...



No entiendo. Pides 3 filarmónicas, las tienen agotadas y te ofrecen la devolución del dinero o 4 onzas de plata en otra moneda ¿y tu te enfadas o te consideras tonto?:8: Pues yo diría ¿ande hay que firmar para hacer esa misma operación multiplicada por 50?. 

Si hubieses pedido otras monedas que aunan inversión y coleccionismo, lo entendería. Vamos que si yo hubiese pedido un panda del 2010, un koala del 2007 y una kookaburra del 2011,con sus respectivos precios (los pocos koalas que se ven del 2007 alcanzan hasta los 50 euros), o bien alguna onza australiana del año lunar chino , y me entregan 4 onzas de elefante, pues bufaría más que un trompudo, pero ¿así? ¿4 lindos y variados elefantitos, en lugar de 3 filarmonicas o maples insipidamente invariables año tras año?. Vamos así yo reiría como una auténtica kookaburra australiana.


----------



## Natalia_ (16 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Natalia eso quiero verlo yo, que pidas x onzas de kookaburra y cuando la plata suba 4 euros y pasen 10 dias sin recibir tu pedido te ofrezca x+1 onzas de bullion similar. Cuando recibas paquidermos me cuentas. :XX:
> 
> El tema no es que me sienta engañado ni mucho menos, simplemente no me parece normal usar esas tacticas para deshacerse de los elefantes. Ya hubo mucho debate sobre los elefantes de oro y como trataba de colocarlos, pero vamos que tambien haga estas tretas para colocar los de plata pues no es normal. Aún así seguire comprando, solo por hacer una estadistica de incidencias. :XX:
> 
> ...



Precisamente te ponía el ejemplo de los pandas, koalas, kookaburras o años lunares (que es lo que yo suelo comprar en más cantidad, aunque tb tengo filarmónicas, maples, eagles y Libertades), para decirte que no aceptaría 4 onzas del elefante en lugar de mis 3 onzas solicitadas. Pero que en el caso de 3 onzas filarmónicas que era tu caso, sin duda sentiría que saldría yo ganando, si en lugar de las 3 filarmónicas recibo 4 onzas del elefante que tb son de pureza 999. Supongo que la oz a mayores recibida sería para compensarte por esos 11 días de espera en que la plata había subido, tras tu negativa a que te devolviera el dinero.

Esto con independencia de que esa falta de estock fuese real o manipulada para dar salida a un abultado stock de las onzas del elefante. Y con independencia de que si se repite mucho la historia, sobre todo en mayores vólumenes de venta, desde luego no sólo el vendedor perdería credibilidad es que perdería pasta. Porque por muy poco que te guste esa onza, no deja de tener 31,10 gr de plata pura igual que las filarmónicas. 

Y fíjate que quien te dice esto, precisamente sí tiene en cuenta el tipo de moneda que compar, hasta el punto de encapricharme por pandas de 1 kg, así como del Calendario Azteca tb de 1 kg, que precisamente ahí estas pagando bastante más que la plata que contienen. Pero....son tan bonitas

Por cierto el otro día compré unos elefantes del 2010 coloreados que me parecen mu chulos. Eso sí los compré al mismo precio de los no coloreados., porque los precios que ví por ahí eran de 30-35 euros, y así sí que no.


----------



## stigmesh (16 Nov 2010)

La del calendario azteca es preciosa. ¿Cuánto cuesta?


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Le calculo unos 720 + gastos. El problema de comprar 1 KG de plata fuera de Europa son las aduanas.
> 
> No me haría ninguna gracia comprarla en America y encontrarme a un agente aduanero haciendo preguntas. En tiendas alemanas puedes encontrar cosas como estas:
> 
> ...



esque esa (yo la tengo en 2oz) , la azteca y los pandas, en 1 kilo tienen que ser preciosas.....


----------



## VOTIN (16 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> esque esa (yo la tengo en 2oz) , la azteca y los pandas, en 1 kilo tienen que ser preciosas.....



Esas las compre yo a 350 eur,gracias a monster que me la recomendo el año
pasado
Tambien compre los maples de oro a 600 eur

Este año me ha recomendado 10 numeros de loteria,el no juega porque no le
gusta,ya os contare si acierta

Me ha garantizado que se ha pasado los numeros por la chepa::

PD
como pista os dire que el gordo terminara en un numero entre el cero y el nueve,y no digo mas que sino todo se sabe


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

Yo no le veo mucho sentido a las monedacas esas, al menos como moneda de inversión, por coleccionismo sí, tienen mucha más gracia que lingotes de 1kg. Pero si llega el madmax o tienes que vender al peso, mejor monedas de oro que esas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Tampoco le des más vueltas, lo que importa es la plata que llevan dentro,...



Calla, calla, que la próxima vez le envía pakillos :XX:

Joder, si lo de los trompudos se veía venir...


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Calla, calla, que la próxima vez le envía pakillos :XX:
> 
> Joder, si lo de los trompudos se veía venir...



Según comenta Gamusino le han enviado 4 trompudos a precio de 3 Maples, lo cual te da una idea del margen comercial que le puede sacar a los trompudos nuestro exforero traficante de colmillos.

Creo que debe tener stock suficiente para repoblar toda la sabana africana.


----------



## Natalia_ (16 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> :baba:
> 
> Ese es el problema en el que me encuentro que a medida que sube la plata, me encuentro unos precios desorbitados. Las de 1 kg son autenticas joyas.



Tu lo has dicho, esa moneda es una auténtica joya. La primera emisión en el 2007 creo que sólo fueron 1.000 unidades, las siguientes 1.500. Además viene con un soporte especial si la quieres exponer (para verla todos los días jejeje), una lupa para ir apreciando todos y cada uno de sus detalles, y un librito ilustrado donde te va explicando el significado de muchos de sus grabados. Yo igual me tiré un par de horas con la lupa disfrutando como una enana:baba:


----------



## Natalia_ (16 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Le calculo unos 720 + gastos. El problema de comprar 1 KG de plata fuera de Europa son las aduanas.
> 
> No me haría ninguna gracia comprarla en America y encontrarme a un agente aduanero haciendo preguntas. En tiendas alemanas puedes encontrar cosas como estas:
> 
> ...




jejeje ¿te has comido un 1 delante? 720 euros es lo que debe costar ahora la kookaburra de la foto, la del Calendario Azteca yo la pillé más caro que eso en una tienda alemana ya el año pasado, con la plata muchísimo más barata. Pero además es que no es fácil encontrarla a la venta, debido a que tampoco hay muchas. No hace mucho busqué en tiendas alemanas y no no encontré a la venta ningún panda chino ni ningún calendario azteca de kg. Supongo que cuando les viene alguno los ventilan rápido. Lo que dices de comprarlo a América, la verdad es que a mi tampoco me inspararía seguridad, por el tema del envío y por la clavada que además te pueden dar en Aduanas.

Por lo demás, tb me gustan mucho las otras monedas de kg de los koalas, kookaburras, años lunares y por supuesto la Libertad mexicana. La última de estas que pillé fue la del tigre del 2010 y me parece otra preciosidad, aunque no venga con cajita ni certificado.

Y al que dice que si viene el madmax no será práctica, ya te digo yo que sí se la estampas a un atacante en la cara, y luego me cuentas como queda :XX:


----------



## syn (16 Nov 2010)

stigmesh dijo:


> La del calendario azteca es preciosa. ¿Cuánto cuesta?



La azteca de kilo me costo 779 el año pasado 2009 en Alemania.
Este año la vendían a 990, en Alemania, la tuvieron durante dos semanas de septiembre
En Mexico la encontre en un sitio pero no envía a España...

Presiosa, presiosa, presiosa :baba::baba:

Además creo que te puede valer para cuando el 21 de diciembre de 2012 se haga realidad el apocalipsis del fin del mundo según los aztecas, como entrada para las naves extraterrestres que vendrán de raticulín a salvar a los 7000 propietarios de ellas :XX::XX:


----------



## quaver (16 Nov 2010)

syn dijo:


> La azteca de kilo me costo 779 el año pasado 2009 en Alemania.
> Este año la vendían a 990, en Alemania, la tuvieron durante dos semanas de septiembre
> En Mexico la encontre en un sitio pero no envía a España...
> 
> ...



Creo que eran los mayas, y no los aztecas, quienes en su calendario el 21 de diciembre de 2012 termina un ciclo de 5125 años.


----------



## Natalia_ (16 Nov 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Creo que eran los mayas, y no los aztecas, quienes en su calendario el 21 de diciembre de 2012 termina un ciclo de 5125 años.



Sí y los de las profecías, y los que utilizaban ya el 0, y los que tenían un conocimiento astrológico extraordinaramente desarrollado, y en general unos conocimientos más amplios, mientras que los otros parece que estaban más preocupados por luchas internas y por expandirse, aunque sí se aprovecharon de muchos conocimientos mayas y de otros. De hecho no sé si es mito o no, pero yo he leído que el cálculo maya, de lo que tarda la tierra en dar una vuelta completa alrededor del sol, sólo se diferenciaba en céntesimas de segundo o algo así del cálculo actual.

Y además la civilización maya tuvo una duración de más de 4.000 años, mientras que los aztecas, aunque en sus comienzos coexistieron temporalmente, sólo duraron varios siglos, y son los que se encontraron los españoles al llegar, además creo que habitaron diferentes zonas a los mayas. Así que la verdad desconozco porque le han llamado a la moneda "Calendario Azteca" en lugar de Calendario Maya que es lo que parece corresponderle -:


----------



## Natalia_ (16 Nov 2010)

syn dijo:


> La azteca de kilo me costo 779 el año pasado 2009 en Alemania.
> Este año la vendían a 990, en Alemania, la tuvieron durante dos semanas de septiembre
> En Mexico la encontre en un sitio pero no envía a España...
> 
> ...



Pues te salió más barata que a mi. Yo compré la del 2009 en una tienda de Alemania a mediados del año pasado, que además debía ser la última o de las últimas que tenían porque a los dos días estaba pero fuera de stock. Y con los gastos de envío se acerba más a los 1.000 que a los 900 euros. Y conste que la había encontrado tb en aquel momento en otra tienda alemana, como 200 euros más cara que la mía.

Ahora he estado buscando y he encontrado la del 2010 en stock en 2 tiendas distintas y a un precio similar 1.485 y 1.499 euros respectivamente. Por si alguien se ha quedado con ganas, ahí van:

Mexiko - Azteken-Kalender

1 kg Silbermünze Mexiko 2010 "Azteken-Kalender", EUR 1485.00 --> Gesellschaft für Münzeditionen

En esta última también tienen el panda de kg del 2010 tb a 1.495 euros. Antes sin embargo me suena que el panda de kg del año en curso era más barato que esta moneda.


----------



## El cid (16 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Lo peor es que le criticabais por intentar colar los dorados, los plateados directamente los endiña.



No es asi, se buscaba saber sobre la claridad de sus operaciones en general.

Gracias por la ayuda, ha sido muy valiente tu sacrificio.


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Lo peor es que le criticabais por intentar colar los dorados, los plateados directamente los endiña.



Bueno en plata jode pero bastante menos, si hubieras pedido un maple de oro y te llega un proboscídeo a lo mejor te da un susto de muerte, imagina soltar 1000 Euracos por una mercancía que llega asomando la trompa, no me lo quiero ni imaginar :8:

Tómalo con filosofía y piensa que tu pequeño sacrificio valdrá de ejemplo para el resto de foreros. La gente debe tomar buena nota, y los tenderos se tienen que dar cuenta ya de una puñetera vez que el cliente siempre tiene la razón y si alguien pide un maple es porque quiere un maple y no un trompudo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno en plata jode pero bastante menos, si hubieras pedido un maple de oro y te llega un proboscídeo a lo mejor te da un susto de muerte, imagina soltar 1000 Euracos por una mercancía que llega asomando la trompa, no me lo quiero ni imaginar :8:
> 
> Tómalo con filosofía y piensa que tu pequeño sacrificio valdrá de ejemplo para el resto de foreros. La gente debe tomar buena nota, y los tenderos se tienen que dar cuenta ya de una puñetera vez que el cliente siempre tiene la razón y si alguien pide un maple es porque quiere un maple y no un trompudo.



Hombre, si el cambio se lo hace en el oro como en la plata, por mi sin problemas, prefiero 4 trompudos de oro que 3 krugger o maples.....:Baile:


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Hombre, si el cambio se lo hace en el oro como en la plata, por mi sin problemas, prefiero 4 trompudos de oro que 3 krugger o maples.....:Baile:



Si femstore llega algún día a hacer ese tipo de oferta me hago domador de paquidermos ipso facto eso que no te quepa la menor duda


----------



## chivador! (16 Nov 2010)

Me implanto una polla de elefante si hace falta con tal
de encontrar onzas por debajo de 1k.


----------



## El cid (17 Nov 2010)

.............


----------



## sakeo (19 Nov 2010)

seguimos esperando los pedidos a FEMSTORE,

deben de tener cienes y cienes de pedidos, y no dan a vasto.

algún consejo?

entregan en tienda fisica en los Mandriles???::


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Nov 2010)

Lienzo = levita: he ahí la fórmula que sirve de base a la relación. Pero en esta igualdad, las dos 
mercancías cualitativamente equi¬paradas no desempeñan el mismo papel. La igualdad sólo expresa el
valor del lienzo. ¿Cómo? Refiriéndolo a la levita como a su “equivalente” u objeto “permutable” por él. En esta relación, la levita sólo interesa como exteriorización de valor, como valor mate¬rializado, pues sólo en función de tal puede decirse que exista identidad entre ella y el lienzo. Por otra parte, de lo que se trata es de hacer resaltar, de hacer que cobre expresión sustantiva la existencia de valor propia del lienzo, ya que sólo en cuanto valor puede encon¬trársele a éste una relación de equivalencia o cambio con la levita. Un ejemplo. El ácido butírico es un cuerpo distinto del formiato de propilo. Y sin embargo, ambos están integrados por las mismas sustancias químicas: carbono (C), hidrógeno (H) y oxígeno (0) y en idéntica proporción, o sea C4 H8 02. Pues bien, si dijésemos que el formiato de propilo es igual al ácido butírico, diríamos dos cosas: primero, que el formiato de propilo no es más que una mo¬dalidad de la fórmula C4 H8 02; segundo, que el ácido butírico está formado por los mismos elementos y en igual proporción. Es decir que, equiparando el formiato de propilo al ácido butírico, expre¬saríamos la sustancia química común a estos dos cuerpos de forma diferente.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Nov 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> seguimos esperando los pedidos a FEMSTORE,
> 
> deben de tener cienes y cienes de pedidos, y no dan a vasto.
> 
> ...



Yo ya recoji el mio en Madrid y aproveche para cargarlo algo mas.
Asi que a mi todo perfecto.


----------



## sakeo (19 Nov 2010)

Monster

Sabes donde tienen la tienda físicamente???

lo digo por que no aparece en su web.

gracias!::


saludos!


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Monster
> 
> Sabes donde tienen la tienda físicamente???
> 
> ...



A mi me suena algo de Talavera de la Reina, pero hablo de oídas.


----------



## juan35 (19 Nov 2010)

yo sigo a la espera, quienes estan pendientes de pedidos? gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Nov 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Monster
> 
> Sabes donde tienen la tienda físicamente???
> 
> ...



No soy monster pero te respondo igualmente......

No tienen ahora mismo, la tienen en obras asi que quede en otra de otro negocio que tienen y que esta al lado de que van a abrir.
Madrid capital, creo que en talavera tb tienen.

PD: Me dijo que habian sido desbordados con un aluvion de pedidos en la web y por eso tardaban un poco mas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> No soy monster pero te respondo igualmente......
> 
> No tienen ahora mismo, la tienen en obras asi que quede en otra de otro negocio que tienen y que esta al lado de que van a abrir.
> Madrid capital, creo que en talavera tb tienen.
> ...



No sé porque me pregunta a mi que jamás he hecho tratos con el elemento. No veo que ponga en ningún sitio sede social, ni siquiera en las facturas que se han posteado en el foro. 

Por cierto, puntodecontrol, sigues sin darnos explicaciones de tus emails enviados a Munsters y a Eurogold preguntando por los elefantes de Somalia. Supongo que te dirían lo mismo que a mi "valor de chatarra de oro" para la recompra ¿no?

A los que haya pillado por sorpresa lo del cambio por "elefantes", es porque no han hecho los deberes correctamente. En la orósfera ya nos dimos cuenta del asunto hace meses. Desvelamos allí gran parte del entramado de vendedores en Ebay que se tienen montado. Se han estado comprando y vendiendo entre ellos para llegar a Power Seller. El compinche rm.store que vende en Ebay también da el cambiazo de Krugers por elefantes. Desde entonces tiene oculto los comentarios y votos en su página:

Perfil de votos de eBay de rm.store

No es de extrañar. Ya lleva el tío más 15 comentarios negativos en menos de 6 meses.

Pero en la orósfera tenemos los más relevantes 

(recuperados a principios de septiembre)




> Las evaluaciones y los comentarios a rm.store son muy instructivos también..
> 
> Perfil de votos de eBay de rm.store
> 
> ...



¿Necesitáis traductor?



> Despite having requested krugerrands, most of them are elephants of Somalia.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> PD: Me dijo que habian sido desbordados con un aluvion de pedidos en la web y por eso tardaban un poco mas.



¿Te lo crees? 

Parece más bien que anunciaban lo que no tenían...Para el envío de trompudos no parece que estén desbordados


----------



## debianita (20 Nov 2010)

Hacia tiempo que no me pasaba por el hilo. Esta visto que el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar. Que podias esperar de un vendedor de monedas sello, camisetas, que hacia castings algo oscuros y que ofrecia rentabilidades fuera de lugar?

Por cierto Monster, ya le han juzgado por las calumnias al vende trompudos? Si escribe un libro o bien sale en DVD la vista, tiene un comprador (pago en juancarlillos) :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Nov 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hacia tiempo que no me pasaba por el hilo. Esta visto que el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar. Que podias esperar de un vendedor de monedas sello, camisetas, que hacia castings algo oscuros y que ofrecia rentabilidades fuera de lugar?



Es usted carne de denuncia...



debianita dijo:


> Por cierto Monster, ya le han juzgado por las calumnias al vende trompudos? Si escribe un libro o bien sale en DVD la vista, tiene un comprador (pago en juancarlillos) :XX:



Venderé entradas :XX:


----------



## sakeo (20 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> No soy monster pero te respondo igualmente......
> 
> No tienen ahora mismo, la tienen en obras asi que quede en otra de otro negocio que tienen y que esta al lado de que van a abrir.
> Madrid capital, creo que en talavera tb tienen.
> ...



Perdón dije "MONSTER" refiriéndome a "PUNTO DE CONTROL"

me despista que "PUNTO DE CONTROL" aparezca la palabra "MONSTER" y 

por eso me confundí!!

No era mi intención invocar al "MONSTERSPECULATOR"

Mil disculpas!::


----------



## Buster (20 Nov 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> No era mi intención invocar al "MONSTERSPECULATOR"



Tranquilo, está muy ocupado pensando una respuesta ingeniosa para contestarme en otro hilo.


----------



## LamaTibetano (22 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pedido hecho a Femstore cuando han regresado de Pekin, y servido con puntualidad cuando lo he solicitado. Lo he recogido en mano en la sede de un colaborador que me queda cerca.

Koalas, Kookaburras y Conejos australianos (con perdón), Maples y Lobos canadienses. En formato de onza y algunas medias onzas por curiosidad.

Todo en plata.

Precios con un razonable sobre spot y, efectivamente, al nivel de las tiendas alemanas o incluso por debajo. Sin costes de envío.

No tengo queja.

De oro de momento nada. Parece que tienen dificultades para conseguir nuevo suministro, me imagino que el final de año y los cupos de los alemanes algo tendrá que ver.


----------



## juan35 (24 Nov 2010)

Pedido recibido.

Pedido realizado el 4-11-2010.

Todo correcto, Koalas, Maples, Kangaroos y un elefante pedido por mi para matar la curiosidad. Oro y plata. Todo bien embalado y encapsulado.

Buen servicio, se agradeceria un poco mas de comunicacion o un telefono para la tranquilidad del cliente.

Creo que el personal es escaso pero comprensible si se quiere apurar el margen. Es mi opinion.


----------



## Inversionoro (24 Nov 2010)

juan35 dijo:


> Pedido recibido.
> 
> Pedido realizado el 4-11-2010.
> 
> ...



Que te ha mandado en oro? ya que según LamaTibetano tienen problemas de suministro..


----------



## juan35 (24 Nov 2010)

1 kanguro, 1 filarmonica, 1 elefante. Puede que tenga problemas de suministro a quitado el bullion de la pagina. Saludos


----------



## elias2 (24 Nov 2010)

Bah.....este hilo sin trompas no vale nada..........


----------



## sakeo (24 Nov 2010)

Si el tuyo a llegado ya...:8:
el mio debe estar al caer...)

yo, si pusiera trompudos en la web pillaría alguno la verdad.

de momento parece que no tiene bullion...
pero las de 39€ esas de new york moscú ect..., no las veo mal la verdad,
mas que nada por la poca tirada , esclusividad , diseño, ect.. y encima al precio que está la plata...


----------



## sakeo (26 Nov 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhh

SIGO ESPERANDO!!!!!!!!

Parece que soy el único tonto que no ha recibido su pedido!!!

que rabia!!!

todo el mundo con su bullion y yo con cara de tonto::
:


----------

